# Power Mac G3 - Tiger/Leopard



## Ninety (23 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

D'apres cette *page* du site d'Apple je peux installer Tiger sur un Power Mac G3 tournant a 300 MHz avec 1 GB de SDRAM non ?

Ensuite, j'ai deja un iMac G5 donc le DVD d'installation mais je pourrai pas le reinstaller sur mon PM G3 sous OS 9.2 non ?

Et enfin avant derniere question : est-ce que je pourrai installer Leopard dessus ? Parce que j'ai rien trouver sur le site de la Pomme 

Derniere question : Est-ce que les PM G3 ont Wi-Fi ? (Je l'ai pas encore mon PM G3 ...)

Merci 
a+


----------



## Axel J (23 Mars 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'apres cette *page* du site d'Apple je peux installer Tiger sur un Power Mac G3 tournant a 300 MHz avec 1 GB de SDRAM non ?


Oui.



> Ensuite, j'ai deja un iMac G5 donc le DVD d'installation mais je pourrai pas le reinstaller sur mon PM G3 sous OS 9.2 non ?


Non. En plus m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait possible ce serait interdit par le contrat de license.



> Et enfin avant derniere question : est-ce que je pourrai installer Leopard dessus ? Parce que j'ai rien trouver sur le site de la Pomme


On ne sait pas mais &#224; mon avis non.
Tiger est d&#233;j&#224; si limite que certains iMacs G3 par exemple, ne supportent que Panther et pas Tiger.
Je pense qu'on verra la m&#234;me &#233;volution avec Leopard: les machines les plus anciennes perdront le support qu'elles avaient de justesse pour Tiger.



> Derniere question : Est-ce que les PM G3 ont Wi-Fi ? (Je l'ai pas encore mon PM G3 ...)


Non, d&#233;sol&#233;.

Pour installer Tiger sur ton PM G3,
il te faudra donc en acheter un tout beau tout neuf.
Attention:
Au pr&#233;alable et boot&#233; sous OS 9,
--> installer d'abord le Firmware Update !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Mars 2007)

Ninety,
je suis pas un super technicien mac, 
mais, les amis autour de moi qui ont des imac G3 upgradés vers OS X
n'ont pas dépassé Panther !
et ça commence déjà à ramer !
processeur un peu lent; de plus les applis iLife4 surtout Garage band ou imovie ne vont pas bien ou pas du tout fonctionner d'aprés les docs apple les forums) etc.
prudence !
patrick


----------



## Ninety (23 Mars 2007)

Ok merci pour vos réponses !

Mais sinon ca sert a quoi d'installer d'abord le Firmware Update  si je formate en entier le DD pour Tiger (si c'est possible) ?

Sinon lors de l'installation de Tiger on peut choisir les logiciel qu'on veux installer non ?

Et sinon je vais pas installer iLife parce que je les utilises pas assez souvent, juste besoin de Safari, iTunes + QT, Xcode, et autres du genre ...


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> Mais sinon ca sert a quoi d'installer d'abord le Firmware Update  si je formate en entier le DD pour Tiger (si c'est possible) ?



Non, il faut d'abord installer le firmware pour rendre ton ordinateur compatible OS X, puis seulement après reformater pour installer Tiger. N'essaye pas de faire l'inverse sinon tu auras des problèmes.

Maintenant, Tiger sur un G3 cadencé à 300 Mhz, ça risque d'être lent. Autant installer Panther...



Ninety a dit:


> Sinon lors de l'installation de Tiger on peut choisir les logiciel qu'on veux installer non ?



Oui, tu peux personnaliser ton installation.


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Derniere question : Est-ce que les PM G3 ont Wi-Fi ? (Je l'ai pas encore mon PM G3 ...)



Mais si tu peux avoir le Wifi à partir de Mac OS 10.2.6 avec ton PowerMac G3.

Il te suffit d'acheter ceci : Sonnet Aria Extrême PCI


----------



## Ninety (23 Mars 2007)

Ok c'est cool pour le Wifi mais bon ca presse pas ... je pourrais faire la meme chose avec le processeur ? Ou il est souder ?

Sinon Panther coute combien ? J'ai pas trouver sur l'AppleStore 
Et au niveau compatibiliter Panther/Tiger ?


Merci


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Ok c'est cool pour le Wifi mais bon ca presse pas ... je pourrais faire la meme chose avec le processeur ? Ou il est souder ?
> Merci



Bah si tu commences &#224; changer la carte-m&#232;re, &#231;a va te couter bonbon...




Ninety a dit:


> Sinon Panther coute combien ? J'ai pas trouver sur l'AppleStore
> Et au niveau compatibiliter Panther/Tiger ?




Panther correspond &#224; la version ant&#233;rieure &#224; Tiger, et n'est plus commercialis&#233;e par Apple.

Il faut l'acheter d'occasion, en cherchant dans les petites annonces. Fais bien attention d'acheter une version en boite (et non pas une version fournie &#224; l'origine avec un ordi).


----------



## Ninety (23 Mars 2007)

Ok mais par exemple je pourrai avoir la derniere version de iTunes dessus ?


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2007)

Th&#233;oriquement non; la derni&#232;re version d'iTunes demande au moins un processeur G3 &#224; 500 Mhz. Pratiquement, je n'en sais rien...

Sinon, Panther est compatible avec la derni&#232;re version d'iTunes...


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2007)

Ou alors trouver un destockage de carte G4. C'est un beige ou blanc/bleu ?


----------



## Ninety (24 Mars 2007)

C'est celui de la Ultimate Combination mais avec un G3 je crois ... mais bon ca m'embeterais de rajouter du matos ...

EDIT : J'ai trouver un tuto pour overclocker un PM G3 beige et bleu, vous pensez que c'est faisable ?


----------



## guytantakul (24 Mars 2007)

Bah... Faut essayer 
Ca ne risque pas grand-chose, tant qu'on ne modifie pas la tension, mais seulement le coefficient multiplicateur du bus.


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> C'est celui de la Ultimate Combination mais avec un G3 je crois ... mais bon ca m'embeterais de rajouter du matos ...
> 
> EDIT : J'ai trouver un tuto pour overclocker un PM G3 beige et bleu, vous pensez que c'est faisable ?



Il est graphite ou blanc bleu ton PM ? Sur le coté c'est marqué en gros G3 ou G4 ?


----------



## Ninety (24 Mars 2007)

C'est un G3 a coup sur, je l'ai pas sous les yeux. Il est a 2 kkm de chez moi


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Mars 2007)

salut Ninety,
pour *Panther* le mieux c'est par *Ebay*,ma V° achetée semaine dernière 31euros !
en controlant ;
1/ que se soit la *Version universelle* pour un* G3*, sur CD il sont noirs (3 cd)
2/si possible dans la boite d'origine, avec manuel, preuves d'achat etc.
bonne chance,
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> salut Ninety,
> pour *Panther* le mieux c'est par *Ebay*,ma V° achetée semaine dernière 31euros !
> en controlant ;
> 1/ que se soit la *Version universelle* pour un* G3*, sur CD il sont noirs (3 cd)
> ...



Et j'ajouterais : Bien vérifier qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu de CD dit "de mise à jour" qui nécessite que Jaguar soit installé sur le disque pour installer Panther, ce qui n'est signalé que part la mention "Upgrade Disk" qui ne figure que sous la mention "Install Disk 1" du premier disque.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Mars 2007)

ça alors!!!
 j'ai oublié ce détail qui tue à la réception du colis, et à vrai dire n'ayant jamais vu de cd de mise à jour de notre système exploitation préféré j'en ignorais même l'existance sur Cd !
merçi Pascal de donner ses précisions et de veiller à mes posts de grand débutant !
(peut mieux faire, élève un peu... etc.) 
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> &#231;a alors!!!
> j'ai oubli&#233; ce d&#233;tail qui tue &#224; la r&#233;ception du colis, et &#224; vrai dire n'ayant jamais vu de cd de mise &#224; jour de notre syst&#232;me exploitation pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; j'en ignorais m&#234;me l'existance sur Cd !
> mer&#231;i Pascal de donner ses pr&#233;cisions et de veiller &#224; mes posts de grand d&#233;butant !
> (peut mieux faire, &#233;l&#232;ve un peu... etc.)
> Patrick



Plusieurs semaines (mois ?) apr&#232;s la sortie de Panther, c'est Jaguar qui se trouvait encore dans certaines boites de Mac neufs. Moyennant une faible participation aux frais (20 ou 30 &#8364;, je ne sais plus trop), les acheteurs de Mac achet&#233;s, au plus t&#244;t, un mois, je crois, avant la sortie de Panther pouvaient se les procurer aupr&#232;s d'Apple moyennant de fournir une copie de la facture d'achat du Mac. C'est ainsi que ces jeux de CD (en fait seul le premier est l&#233;g&#232;rement diff&#233;rent du jeu normal) &#224; vu le jour. J'en ai un ici.


----------



## Ninety (26 Mars 2007)

Ok merci je prend note ! C'est vrai que 31 euro c'est po grand chose  !


----------



## badvallu (26 Mars 2007)

Pour le wifi je te conseille une carte PCI et pas USB et aussi lis cette article qui m'a été fort utile sous linux et sous Mac Os X. http://www.macwifi.com/index.php/?2005/10/28/69-le-wi-fi-sans-carte-airport-cest-possible

J'ai opté pour ma part pour une carte PCI de chipset Ralink RT2500 reconnu (sans installation de driver) sous linux et (avec un driver) sous Mac Os X.


----------

